# Spooked after last order got zapped?



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

I am a bit. My last order (the one before a successful reship) got zapped and a nasty letter was dispatched.

Not I'm a bit scared to pull the trigger again, though it's been few weeks.

What would you guys do?

P.S. Yes I do use my real name and address with all my vendors :banghead:


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

From now on use different methods in your ordering. Play it safe brother!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Damn - I was all set to pull the trigger this week - even notified my credit card company I was going to be making an out of country order so to not flag it, but after a couple of recent posts here I'm getting nervous, especially since this will be my first - not sure what to do now?


----------



## bouncintiga (Feb 3, 2010)

I haven't put an order in since the great sting operation in nov 2010. on the plus side my wallet has been feeling better but i too am itching to put in an order soon.


----------



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

Zfog said:


> From now on use different methods in your ordering. Play it safe brother!


Care to elaborate?


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Frankly
There is a lot that can be done,,,,not sure an open forum is the best way
to discuss the issue


----------



## lgomez (Aug 9, 2009)

these where the things i was worried about after i put in my first and only order... thankfully it didnt meet the same fate as martins, will probably be changing up something for my order next month.... but you know what they say, if it aint broke... dont fix it.



hope something gets through to you
Loren


----------



## txemtp69 (Oct 26, 2010)

some good infoe there I had never considered. I'm sure someone will get a PM once I decide to step off that side of the slope and make a purchase to confirm a few things.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

I agree with Bull, this is not something to be discussed on the open forum.


----------



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> *****************


really?
ufffff, never though I had to be that elaborate about it...


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

mvorbrodt said:


> really?
> ufffff, never though I had to be that elaborate about it...


Just some precautions I'd take if it was YOU or ME ordering after you were busted once. Let's just say if I sent a package to my house, under my name, and I got "the letter", it'd be the last one ever to come to my house under my name. There are tons of precautions you can take to ensure it doesn't come back on YOU.

Though as others have said, it may not be best to go into detail in the open forum. In the end, cuban cigars are ILLEGAL no matter what.


----------



## thunderdan11 (Nov 15, 2010)

I agree, if I had my letter BEFORE I place my second order from the different vendor, I would have certainly handled it much different.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Confescations are indeed moving up again. However I'm not aware that anyone is getting the really bad letter from OFAC.

Let's just be incredibly careful with details, especially with how we get these in. 

Years ago Suckling blabbed and really screwed things up, at least for a while.


----------



## ninersfan (Aug 15, 2009)

I, literally, just took the plunge yesterday (fingers crossed). Small, innocuous order as a trial run but have some anxiety, nonetheless.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Geez, you guys are making me paranoid. It's been about 3 weeks since my last order came in and I was just starting to get itchy to make another...


----------



## Barefoot (Jun 11, 2010)

I gather someone has been served official warning papers, been fined or arrested to promote this kind of paranoia.
Ok to chat about any ramifications happening?


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

Barefoot said:


> I gather someone has been served official warning papers, been fined or arrested to promote this kind of paranoia.
> Ok to chat about any ramifications happening?


this is what worries me, not the slip and losing an order but if i got fined or arrested <.<


----------



## Snagged (Aug 20, 2010)

Keep these posts going. I'm in the "don't-know-what-I'm_missing" clan who don't know the wonders of cubans firsthand. I'm tempted from time to time when I venture into the Habanos forum, but paranoia-laden posts like this help keep me on the straight and narrow. I hate to introduce more stress into my life!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

mvorbrodt said:


> I am a bit. My last order (the one before a successful reship) got zapped and a nasty letter was dispatched.
> 
> Not I'm a bit scared to pull the trigger again, though it's been few weeks.
> 
> ...


Now your worried this is a gag right?
If your serious and that worried switch to non Cubans.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

I know how they get in!


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

*After dealing with my girlfriend for over the past 16 years, nothing scares me more! :loco::wacko::loco::wacko: :nono:*


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

Perfecto Dave said:


> *After dealing with my girlfriend for over the past 16 years, nothing scares me more! :loco::wacko::loco::wacko: :nono:*


edit...
*anymore!*


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

I don't think anyone has been fined or arrested recently. I only know of two reported instances where somebody was arrested and one of them the guy appeared to be smuggling in tens if not hundreds of thousands of boxes and reselling them.

I look at the standard letter like a traffic ticket. It tells you to slowdown and be more cautious.


----------



## mrmikey32 (Dec 7, 2010)

Ill be stacking up soon on my next trip... Its cheaper for me to just take a day trip to the IV, then it is to loose orders.


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

I went to make a purchase last Dec. and had the order cancelled by the vendor. They said that they currently weren't selling to the US at that time. So I waited a few month and placed my order again. They arrived safely and in a very timely manner (5 days). I seriously doubt that anyone will get arrested for a couple of boxes. Now a hundred boxes, could land you in hot water!


----------

